# Going into Labor with Breech/Transverse Baby



## Lyss (Sep 15, 2006)

This baby is alternating between back up, arms/legs down and bottom down/head up. I've done moxa, acupuncture and the Webster to try to turn her.

So I've scheduled my c-section for 39.5 weeks. I'm nearly 36 weeks with 2 prior c-sections.

I went into labor spontaneously with the second baby - my water broke at 39 weeks. His head was down and he was very low. I'm pretty sure my first baby was malpositioned and that's why I had such awful braxton hicks for days before the induction with no progress.

If the baby isn't pressing on your cervix, can you go into labor? I mean, you can. People deliver breech babies. But how? Has it happened to you? What was it like?


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Honestly, I wouldn't schedule a C-sec until 42 weeks unless something serious was wrong. I'm almost 39 weeks and this baby is still changing position constantly--he'll be head down, then head up, then some wierd in between...DD was only 7 lb. 13 oz. at 41w6d, so obviously this one isn't any bigger and has room to maneuver still--I didn't get confirmation of DD's position until 19 days before EDD. This one hasn't dropped, so I operate on the assumption that until he drops and engages--which may well not be until early labor--he could yet again change position.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

My DS was born breech and he never "dropped" at all until labor. Because he was never head-down I never felt that "bowling ball between the legs" that everyone talks about. But I assure you that when I went into labor, my cervix opened up just fine! I'm not sure how it works but it does.

In some cases with breech it's a good idea to delay pushing as long as possible even if you have the urge, to make sure you're dilated enough. In my case it wasn't an issue because I dilated all the way very quickly. My baby was frank breech and then switched to footling during labor and kicked his way out. It was wild.

Breech is a variation of normal, and I don't think it's enough of a reason in itself to schedule a c-section. (Although it doesn't sound like your doc is experienced/willing to help you with a possibly breech VBAC?) It's a tough situation. If I were in your shoes I'd do everything possible to at least wait until you go into labor on your own, as long as you and the baby are doing fine. Then if it ends in c-section you at least know your baby is ready to come out.

In the meanwhile maybe your baby will still turn! Have you tried an external version? It didn't work for me but does for a lot of people. If you do it soon with someone gentle and experienced, your chances of it working are good.

Best of luck! If you are curious about my breech birth experience, you can read my story here: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1158462/the-double-footling-breech-home-birth-of-zander-blaze


----------



## Lyss (Sep 15, 2006)

That's an amazing birth story, and those videos ARE very inspiring. But the risk of cord prolapse for transverse scares the hell out of me, and she spends a good deal of her time transverse. I admire your courage, but I'm ok with the c-section. I believe the baby's cord, which I've seen on u/s is clearly nuchal and has been for some time, is keeping her from turning. It's been a difficult and bloody (and unexpected) pregnancy. I would have loved a normal vaginal birth, and I have a provider covered by my insurance who agreed to do a VBA2C for a normally positioned baby. She moves a lot, from side to side, and I'm convinced she would go head-down if she could. A c-section at 39.5 weeks is fine with me.

I was just curious what labor is like when there's no head down there. I'm pretty sure DD was malpositioned (and she had a double nuchal cord - tight), hence the c-section after 28 hours of labor and days of prodormal labor before-hand. DS was low and engaged and his water broke (but my OB then wouldn't even try a VBAC). I know the risk of cord prolapse is very high with transverse, as there is nothing covering the exit. Still curious to hear more experiences.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a transverse baby with a cord prolapse at the very end of labor (I was being prepped for a c-section, actually). We believe that he flipped transverse during labor sometime (or shortly before) as he was head down at my 39 week appointment the day before he was born. I went into labor & dilated completely on my own & pushed for a bit too, but he never descended. There were no issues with the cord prolapse, though, although of course they worked quickly to get him out once they realized it was happening. My understanding was that a prolapse wouldn't necessarily be serious with a transverse baby as there isn't any presenting part to compress the cord. Perhaps I am mistaken, though.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyss*
> 
> I admire your courage, but I'm ok with the c-section. I believe the baby's cord, which I've seen on u/s is clearly nuchal and has been for some time, is keeping her from turning. It's been a difficult and bloody (and unexpected) pregnancy. I would have loved a normal vaginal birth, and I have a provider covered by my insurance who agreed to do a VBA2C for a normally positioned baby. She moves a lot, from side to side, and I'm convinced she would go head-down if she could. A c-section at 39.5 weeks is fine with me.


Go confidently with your gut, mama!

You can go into labor with bebe in any position, although the likelihood of it being fast and furious without something pressing on the cervix, wouldn't be super likely. If your baby's butt drops and settles before your labor begins, then that would act much the same way as a head pressing on a cervix might. But then you'd get to the hospital quickly, and you would know that your baby was good and ready for birth. A transverse baby, even with super quick dilation, would go nowhere.

Essentially, don't sweat it too much. The likelihood of you having a fast labor before your scheduled date is slim. And I will keep my fingers crossed for you that your baby turns head down and makes a nice, cozy nose dive into a final position!


----------



## Lyss (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, mamas. She went head down for a few hours, I'm pretty sure, after I scrubbed all the floors on my hands and knees, but is breech again. Maybe she'll flip again.

I had a hospital tour last night, and am shocked at how much more humane and mom/baby friendly our hospital is than the one I had my prior cs.

I know I'm less likely to go into labor early without a kid presenting for exit, but at 37 weeks, I've hit the point where I'd like to.


----------

